# Dogs Weight



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Does any one have an idea about what my Toy Aussie Sheppard should weight at 2 years of age?
I know about rubbing her ribs, etc., but just wondering what the normal weight should be.
Since going on raw, she is eating anything I put in front of her and begging for more (I don't give her more though) I'm trying to keep it at about 2.5% at 20 lbs.
Never had a dog begging me as I am preparing food for them before :smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have no idea what a toy aussie shephard should weigh. All I know is that you should be able to easily feel the ribs with a slight layer of fat over them and see a defined waist. 

With raw, I generally don't go by what my dog "should" weigh but more of what their activity level & body style is. For instance I have two labs. One might say a female adult lab should weigh 65 lbs. Morgan is at a healthy weight at 50 lbs and Nallah is at a healthy weight at 60 lbs. It all depends on the dog. Use your best judgement. If she's 2 I'd say she's probably done growing, so you should have an idea of what weight looks good on her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with NW....go by your dog's own body condition. BUT you also have to remember that on the scale of awesomeness, raw meaty bones are at the top of the list. Fresh meats are a MUCH higher value resource than some puffed processed kibble...so they are bound to beg for more of it more often, just don't give into those sad puppy eyes LOL!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol i know ive been overfeeding although she has a waist ,can feel but not see her ribs,all the excess fat is going down south!!!!,i think its much more to do with her breed though ,will cut her back a bit ,karen


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, just go by body condition. Most breeds have around a 15% weight variation so while one dog might look good at 50lb, another of the same breed might look overweight at that same weight. 

I know it can be tough with a coated breed to tell condition. I have to get my sheltie wet to see his weight. He is around half the size!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Yes, just go by body condition. Most breeds have around a 15% weight variation so while one dog might look good at 50lb, another of the same breed might look overweight at that same weight.
> 
> I know it can be tough with a coated breed to tell condition. I have to get my sheltie wet to see his weight. He is around half the size!


I know when I had my Sheltie she always looked big and old until I got her a puppy trim then she looked young and trim.....


----------

